
Red Hat Appears to Be Abandoning Their Btrfs Hopes - gtirloni
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Red-Hat-Deprecates-Btrfs-Again
======
mixedCase
I wonder what their plans are. It'd be great to see a major player start
supporting bcachefs.

